# EIR



## Jeff Canes (Jan 27, 2006)

a few for the latest roll

With yellow filter
1








2






3





4





5






6





7







With red filter
8


----------



## terri (Jan 28, 2006)

Man, I love this stuff. :love: You do such a great job with it, Jeff. Anyone recover that one missing roll? :scratch:

#s 3 and 4 are awesome! I think #3 will make a gorgeous enlargement. :thumbup: 

You always get the coolest colors with this stuff. Great series!!


----------



## anua (Jan 28, 2006)

4, 6, 7 are awesome....but i love #8 the most!
-


----------



## Arch (Jan 28, 2006)

6 & 8 stand out to me the most - especially the colours in 6 - Good series :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for looking and comments and no the missing has not shown up,




			
				terri said:
			
		

> ---You do such a great job with it---


Wow I could not disagree more with you, #s 6, 7 & 8 where taken at an Audubon preserve about 2 hours west of me, the exposures were all wrong on most of the stuff I took that day, seems like dump luck me that these came off OK.

#s 1 thru 5 where an attempt to expand what I think are good subject for EIR, Terri I would never have consider used EIR in Vegas, but after see your shots, realized that I was missing opportunely that maybe good for this film.

I like #s 1 & 3 a lot and did all most no PS editing, I the most disappoint with #7 I ran it thru a graduate ND in PS to light sky, IMO I barely saved it


----------



## terri (Jan 28, 2006)

> Terri I would never have consider used EIR in Vegas, but after see your shots, realized that I was missing opportunely that maybe good for this film.


Yeah, for some reason, the minute you sent me those rolls I knew it was destined for some Vegas city-scapes.  I think anything that looks surreal all by itself is a great candidate for this film, since it only enhances that feeling!  

Not to mention, there was no way to follow up behind all that great JT stuff you did! :thumbup:


----------

